# Stolen - east devon pony club trailer, jumps & dressage boards



## Llee94 (13 September 2016)

STOLEN: sad to report our club Jump Trailer has been stolen from Poltimore on Sunday night. It was awaiting pick up by a volunteer to be taken to the next rally. This is a real blow to us and has taken years to build up the complete Show Jumping sets, Games Kit and Dressage Markers. The specially built trailer was worth £4K alone! Big money to a charity run for children - some people are such low lifes! 
Every pole is branded EDHPC & there is a St Davids Equine filler so if anyone is offered any jumps or sees these advertised, please let us know! Please share this post and see if we can trace any of our kit. Thanks, East Devon Pony Club.

Please can everyone keep an eye open for this trailer, jumps and dressage boards. They have taken everything which is so heart breaking as we are now going to struggle to run rallies, especially for our younger members. 

Please contact me or East Devon Pony Club directly should you hear/see/know anything about this!


----------

